# New member



## Zane Fredericks (May 27, 2022)

Hows going all, I'm Zane from Australia, mainly placing bets on horse racing and AFL, hope to share some good tips here


----------



## Betting Forum (May 27, 2022)

Hi, welcome to the forum! Feel like at home.


----------



## Giresse (May 28, 2022)

Zane Fredericks said:


> Hows going all, I'm Zane from Australia, mainly placing bets on horse racing and AFL, hope to share some good tips here


Welcome, hope to read some good horse racing tips from you soon


----------



## Zane Fredericks (Jun 11, 2022)

Cheers guys!


----------



## Zane Fredericks (Jun 11, 2022)

AFL

North Melbourne (+34.5) over GW Sydney

Odds: $1.90 (Sportsbet)

Stake: $200


----------



## Zane Fredericks (Nov 11, 2022)

Some NBA.

Phoenix v Orlando - Over 214 
Odds $1.90

Stake: $100


----------



## Zane Fredericks (Nov 11, 2022)

Cleveland v Golden State - Under 228
Odds $1.917

Stake: $100


----------



## Bradd (Nov 11, 2022)

Hello mate, you can create your own personal tipster thread in the tipster section and share your picks whenever you fill like it.


----------



## Betting Forum (Nov 11, 2022)

Zane Fredericks said:


> Cleveland v Golden State - Under 228
> Odds $1.917
> 
> Stake: $100


Do they stream this on the paramount app?


----------



## judola (Nov 14, 2022)

Zane Fredericks said:


> Cleveland v Golden State - Under 228
> Odds $1.917
> 
> Stake: $100


Hello Fredericks nice to meet you I have seen some of the picks of basketball that you always post in this forum but I don't know how often it win like in one week...?


----------



## Zane Fredericks (Nov 14, 2022)

Betting Forum said:


> Do they stream this on the paramount app?


Sorry mate don't use this app so can't tell


----------

